# Hub motor 15kW Peak Formula Student



## rmay635703 (Oct 23, 2008)

Off the shelf stops at 8kw, in wheel designs aren't reliable in car applications only bikes


----------



## Karter2 (Nov 17, 2011)

I assume you are aware of the Grimsel student car ?
https://www.ethz.ch/en/news-and-eve...l-electric-racing-car-broke-world-record.html
....search around that site to track down their motors.
I hope you have a big budget !


----------



## WolfTronix (Feb 8, 2016)

These guys make some hub motors in your power range:
http://www.ngmcorp.com/Products.htm


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

rmay635703 said:


> Off the shelf stops at 8kw, in wheel designs aren't reliable in car applications only bikes


Formula Student cars are quite light - only a couple hundred kilograms - so two motors in this car are each driving about the same load as a single motor in a very light motorcycle.

2017-18 Formula SAE® Rules
 (known as "Formula SAE" or "Formula Student" dependent on location)


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

ulyssepm said:


> I need one per wheel that provide 15 kW Peak (the rated power doesn't matter).
> 
> It has to be 3 phase, synchronous motor.


The rules allow up to 300 volts. Do you have a target operating voltage, or voltage restriction?

Not that it matters to your question, but I'm curious... two driven wheels or four?


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

I doubt that you need any of us to identify motors used by other teams, but I noticed in a feature in _Racecar Engineering_ that Delft was using (as of 2014) AMK DT5-14 motors (4 of them, mounted in-wheel, with planetary gear reduction). These are described by the manufacturer as servomotors; their automotive products are far too large for Formula Student. AMK even has a web page about Formula Student Electric, including reports about various teams including Delft; it looks like they must be providing sponsorship.


----------



## qsmotor.com (Jul 6, 2017)

ulyssepm said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I'm actually on a project called Formula Student and I'm looking for a hub motor.
> 
> ...



Hi,

This Harry from QSMOTOR and we manufacture hub motor, car motor, scooter motor in 8KW (rated power) and max. is 16KW. You can visit our website: www.qsmotor.com for the information.

Please feel free to contact me. Thanks. Harry.


----------



## rmay635703 (Oct 23, 2008)

Not sure how long the QS 8KW motor would last on a car but worth a try


----------



## qsmotor.com (Jul 6, 2017)

It depends on the car weight and battery. Feel free to send me message if you need more information. Thanks.


----------



## VeloxRace (Jul 6, 2017)

How does rated power not matter? Your endurance race is 30 minutes of nonstop driving. If you're driving your motor at peak the whole time something is going to go wrong. 

I hear Plettenberg makes some solid motors for this but budget is a bit tricky.
Maybe try Alta motors, they have some amazing motors they are putting in their motorcycles.
You could use AMK but their motors come in a 600V variant for FSAE.

If you're feeling brave you can build your own.


----------



## VeloxRace (Jul 6, 2017)

Karter2 said:


> I assume you are aware of the Grimsel student car ?
> https://www.ethz.ch/en/news-and-eve...l-electric-racing-car-broke-world-record.html
> ....search around that site to track down their motors.
> I hope you have a big budget !


AMZ built their own motors in house with significant sponsorship and support. One cannot simply buy those motors


----------



## VeloxRace (Jul 6, 2017)

brian_ said:


> I doubt that you need any of us to identify motors used by other teams, but I noticed in a feature in _Racecar Engineering_ that Delft was using (as of 2014) AMK DT5-14 motors (4 of them, mounted in-wheel, with planetary gear reduction). These are described by the manufacturer as servomotors; their automotive products are far too large for Formula Student. AMK even has a web page about Formula Student Electric, including reports about various teams including Delft; it looks like they must be providing sponsorship.


AMK makes 600V motors as a kit for formula student teams. They are amazing motors that are pretty easy to use but they aren't good for American competition. Though it's hard to say where OP is located/competing.


----------



## qsmotor.com (Jul 6, 2017)

The continous power of our hub motor is 8KW, and the max. power is 19KW.
The recommend voltage is 72V or 96V. And the max. voltage is 120V.
It is OK to run the motor at 8KW for more than 30 minutes.

Below is the link of our QS Motor.

https://www.qsmotor.com/product/8000w-car-motor/


----------

